# Mexican pesos Numbers to Text conversion...



## casamoreno (Jun 18, 2005)

For those looking for spanish mexican pesos numbers to text conversion, this is my adaptation from original code. Please comment as needed.

Option Explicit
'Main Function
Function SpellNumber(ByVal MyNumber)
    Dim Dollars, Cents, Temp
    Dim DecimalPlace, Count
    ReDim Place(9) As String
    Place(2) = " MIL "
    Place(3) = " MILLONES "
    Place(4) = " Billion " ' not really needed
    Place(5) = " Trillion " ' not really needed
    ' String representation of amount.
    MyNumber = Trim(Str(MyNumber))
    ' Position of decimal place 0 if none.
    DecimalPlace = InStr(MyNumber, ".")
    ' Convert cents and set MyNumber to dollar amount.
    If DecimalPlace > 0 Then
        Cents = (Left(Mid(MyNumber, DecimalPlace + 1) & _
                  "00", 2))
        MyNumber = Trim(Left(MyNumber, DecimalPlace - 1))
    End If
    Count = 1
    Do While MyNumber <> ""
        Temp = GetHundreds(Right(MyNumber, 3))
        If Temp <> "" Then Dollars = Temp & Place(Count) & Dollars
        If Len(MyNumber) > 3 Then
            MyNumber = Left(MyNumber, Len(MyNumber) - 3)
        Else
            MyNumber = ""
        End If
        Count = Count + 1
    Loop
    Select Case Dollars
        Case ""
            Dollars = "CERO PESOS"
        Case "UN"
            Dollars = "UN PESO"
         Case Else
            Dollars = Dollars & " PESOS"
    End Select
    Select Case Cents
        Case ""
            Cents = " Y 00/100 M.N."
        Case "UN"
            Cents = " Y 01/100 M.N."
              Case Else
            Cents = " Y " & Cents & "/100 M.N."
    End Select
    SpellNumber = Dollars & Cents
End Function

' Converts a number from 100-999 into text
Function GetHundreds(ByVal MyNumber)
    Dim Result As String
    If Val(MyNumber) = 0 Then Exit Function
    MyNumber = Right("000" & MyNumber, 3)
    ' Convert the hundreds place.
    If Val(MyNumber) = 100 Then
            Result = "CIEN "
    ElseIf Mid(MyNumber, 1, 1) <> "0" Then
        Select Case Mid(MyNumber, 1, 1)
            Case 1: Result = "CIENTO "
            Case 2: Result = "DOCIENTOS "
            Case 3: Result = "TRECIENTOS "
            Case 4: Result = "CUATROCIENTOS "
            Case 5: Result = "QUINIENTOS "
            Case 6: Result = "SEICIENTOS "
            Case 7: Result = "SETECIENTOS "
            Case 8: Result = "OCHOCIENTOS "
            Case 9: Result = "NOVECIENTOS "
            Case Else
        End Select
    End If
    ' Convert the tens and ones place.
    If Mid(MyNumber, 2, 1) <> "0" Then
        Result = Result & GetTens(Mid(MyNumber, 2))
    Else
        Result = Result & GetDigit(Mid(MyNumber, 3))
    End If
    GetHundreds = Result
End Function

' Converts a number from 10 to 99 into text.
Function GetTens(TensText)
    Dim Result As String
    Result = ""           ' Null out the temporary function value.
    If Val(Left(TensText, 1)) = 1 Then   ' If value between 10-19...
        Select Case Val(TensText)
            Case 10: Result = "DIEZ"
            Case 11: Result = "ONCE"
            Case 12: Result = "DOCE"
            Case 13: Result = "TRECE"
            Case 14: Result = "CATORCE"
            Case 15: Result = "QUINCE"
            Case 16: Result = "DIECISEIS"
            Case 17: Result = "DIECISIETE"
            Case 18: Result = "DIECIOCHO"
            Case 19: Result = "DIECINUEVE"
            Case Else
        End Select
    ElseIf Val(Left(TensText, 1)) = 2 Then   ' If value between 20-29...
        Select Case Val(TensText)
            Case 20: Result = "VEINTE"
            Case 21: Result = "VEINTIUN"
            Case 22: Result = "VEINTIDOS"
            Case 23: Result = "VEINTITRES"
            Case 24: Result = "VEINTICUATRO"
            Case 25: Result = "VEINTICINCO"
            Case 26: Result = "VEINTISEIS"
            Case 27: Result = "VEINTISIETE"
            Case 28: Result = "VEINTIOCHO"
            Case 29: Result = "VEINTINUEVE"
            Case Else
        End Select
    Else
        Select Case Val(Left(TensText, 1))
            Case 3: Result = "TREINTA "
            Case 4: Result = "CUARENTA "
            Case 5: Result = "CINCUENTA "
            Case 6: Result = "SESENTA "
            Case 7: Result = "SETENTA "
            Case 8: Result = "OCHENTA "
            Case 9: Result = "NOVENTA "
            Case Else
        End Select
        Result = Result & "Y " & GetDigit _
            (Right(TensText, 1))  ' Retrieve ones place.
    End If
    GetTens = Result
End Function

' Converts a number from 1 to 9 into text.
Function GetDigit(Digit)
    Select Case Val(Digit)
        Case 1: GetDigit = "UN"
        Case 2: GetDigit = "DOS"
        Case 3: GetDigit = "TRES"
        Case 4: GetDigit = "CUATRO"
        Case 5: GetDigit = "CINCO"
        Case 6: GetDigit = "SEIS"
        Case 7: GetDigit = "SIETE"
        Case 8: GetDigit = "OCHO"
        Case 9: GetDigit = "NUEVE"
        Case Else: GetDigit = ""
    End Select
End Function


----------



## RalphA (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm not into VBA, so, I can't judge your program, but, I did look at the Spanish numbers.  You are going to have to change these, to have the proper spelling:

billion          into billon
trillion          into trillon
(you got "millon" right...well, you wrote "millones"

DOCIENTOS  into DOSCIENTOS
TRECIENTOS into TRESCIENTOS
SEICIENTOS into SEISCIENTOS

And, though I didn't check this out, remember that, in Spanish, "un billon" means "one million million", and that the English "billion" means "mil millones" in spanich.


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 2, 2005)

ok, you insert this VBA right, but how to do work, I mean if my amount its in some specific cells,  A1 and B3 or just in one cell  like  H5, how to this specific cell convert the numbers on text ?

please ..,.


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 2, 2005)

I have this another code In VBA, just insert in a Module:

Function Unidades(num, UNO)
Dim UArr
Dim Cad
    UArr = Array("UN", "DOS", "TRES", "CUATRO", "CINCO", "SEIS", "SIETE", "OCHO", "NUEVE")
    Cad = ""
        Cad = Cad & UArr(num - 1)
    Unidades = Cad
End Function
Function Decenas(num1)
Dim DArr1
Dim DArr2
Dim res As Variant
res = num1 Mod 10
    DArr1 = Array("ONCE", "DOCE", "TRECE", "CATORCE", "QUINCE", "DIECISEIS", "DIECISIETE", _
                "DIECIOCHO", "DIECINUEVE")
    DArr2 = Array("DIEZ", "VEINT", "TREINTA", "CUARENTA", "CINCUENTA", "SESENTA", _
                "SETENTA", "OCHENTA", "NOVENTA")
    If num1 > 10 And num1< 20 Then
        Cad1 = DArr1(num1 - 10 - 1)
    Else
        Cad1 = DArr2((num1 \ 10) - 1)
        If (num1 \ 10)<> 2 Then
            If res > 0 Then
                Cad1 = Cad1 & " Y "
                Cad1 = Cad1 & Unidades(num1 Mod 10, 0)
            End If
        Else
            If res = 0 Then
                Cad1 = Cad1 & "E"
            Else
                Cad1 = Cad1 & "I"
                Cad1 = Cad1 & Unidades(num1 Mod 10, 0)
            End If
        End If
    End If
    Decenas = Cad1
End Function
Function Cientos(num2)
Dim num3 As Variant
    num3 = num2 \ 100
    Select Case num3
        Case 1
                If num2 = 100 Then
                    cad2 = "CIEN "
                Else
                    cad2 = "CIENTO "
                End If
        Case 5
                cad2 = "QUINIENTOS "
        Case 7
                cad2 = "SETECIENTOS "
        Case 9
                cad2 = "NOVECIENTOS "
        Case Else
                cad2 = Unidades(num3, 0) & "CIENTOS "
    End Select
    num2 = num2 Mod 100
    If num2 > 0 Then
        If num2< 10 Then
            cad2 = cad2 & Unidades(num2, num2)
        Else
            cad2 = cad2 & Decenas(num2)
        End If
    End If
    Cientos = cad2
End Function
Function Miles(num4)
Dim cad3 As Variant
    If (num4 >= 100) Then
        cad3 = Cientos(num4)
    Else
        If (num4 >= 10) Then
            cad3 = Decenas(num4)
        Else
            cad3 = Unidades(num4, 0)
        End If
    End If
    cad3 = cad3 & " MIL "
    Miles = cad3
End Function
Function Millones(cant)
' Dim ter As Variant
    If cant = 1 Then
        ter = " "
    Else
        ter = "ES "
    End If
    If (cant >= 1000) Then
        cantl = cantl & Miles(cant \ 1000)
        cant = cant Mod 1000
    End If
    If cant > 0 Then
        If cant >= 100 Then
            cantl = cantl & Cientos(cant)
        Else
            If cant >= 10 Then
                cantl = cantl & Decenas(cant)
            Else
                cantl = cantl & Unidades(cant, 0)
            End If
        End If
    End If
    Millones = cantl & " MILLON" & ter
End Function
Function decimales(numero As Single) As Integer
  decimales = numero - Application.Round(numero, 2)
End Function
Function LETRAS(cantm As Variant) As String
  Dim cants1 As String, num1 As Variant, num2 As Variant
  Dim num13 As Variant
  Dim cents As Variant
  num1 = cantm \ 1000000
  num2 = cantm - (num1 * 1000000)
  num13 = cantm
  cents = (num2 * 100) Mod 100
    If cents = 0 Then
        cents1 = "00"
    Else
      cents1 = Format(cents)
    End If
    cantm = cantm - (cents / 100)
    If cantm >= 1000000 Then
        cantlm = Millones(cantm \ 1000000)
        cantm = cantm Mod 1000000
    End If
    If cantm > 0 Then
        If cantm >= 1000 Then
            cantlm = cantlm & Miles(cantm \ 1000)
        cantm = cantm Mod 1000
        End If
    End If
    If cantm > 0 Then
        If cantm >= 100 Then
            cantlm = cantlm & Cientos(cantm)
        Else
            If cantm >= 10 Then
                cantlm = cantlm & Decenas(cantm)
            Else
                cantlm = cantlm & Unidades(cantm, 1)
            End If
        End If
    End If
    If num13< 2 Then
       If num13< 1 Then
         LETRAS = " CERO PESOS " & cents1 & "/100 M.N."
       Else
         LETRAS = cantlm & " PESO " & cents1 & "/100 M.N."
       End If
    Else
       If Int(num13 / 1000000) * 1000000 = num13 Then
         LETRAS = cantlm & " DE PESOS " & cents1 & "/100 M.N."
       Else
         LETRAS = cantlm & " PESOS " & cents1 & "/100 M.N."
       End If
    End If
End Function



and you need this formula in the sheet to !formato de letras.xlsCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWX12$3,399.151314(TRES MIL TRESCIENTOS NOVENTA Y NUEVE PESOS 15/100 M.N.)Hoja1


----------



## pepesoto (Aug 4, 2005)

Buenos dias.  Sin ser experto, creo que a la funcion le falta algo ¿no rapidito...?  Voy a probarla...


----------



## rapidito78840 (Aug 4, 2005)

PepeSoto:

Bueno no creo que le falte nada porque ya la he insertado en diferentes archivos de Excel y trabaja muy bien:
solamente abro VBA luego pongo insertar modulo, ahi copio el codigo VBA luego en la hoja en que voy a necesitar convertir la cantidad de numero a letras inserto la formula que apunto referenciandola a la celda en que esta la cantidad escrita en numeros y es todo, 
saludos

este es el codigo:


Function Unidades(num, UNO)
Dim UArr
Dim Cad
    UArr = Array("UN", "DOS", "TRES", "CUATRO", "CINCO", "SEIS", "SIETE", "OCHO", "NUEVE")
    Cad = ""
        Cad = Cad & UArr(num - 1)
    Unidades = Cad
End Function
Function Decenas(num1)
Dim DArr1
Dim DArr2
Dim res As Variant
res = num1 Mod 10
    DArr1 = Array("ONCE", "DOCE", "TRECE", "CATORCE", "QUINCE", "DIECISEIS", "DIECISIETE", _
                "DIECIOCHO", "DIECINUEVE")
    DArr2 = Array("DIEZ", "VEINT", "TREINTA", "CUARENTA", "CINCUENTA", "SESENTA", _
                "SETENTA", "OCHENTA", "NOVENTA")
    If num1 > 10 And num1 < 20 Then
        Cad1 = DArr1(num1 - 10 - 1)
    Else
        Cad1 = DArr2((num1 \ 10) - 1)
        If (num1 \ 10) <> 2 Then
            If res > 0 Then
                Cad1 = Cad1 & " Y "
                Cad1 = Cad1 & Unidades(num1 Mod 10, 0)
            End If
        Else
            If res = 0 Then
                Cad1 = Cad1 & "E"
            Else
                Cad1 = Cad1 & "I"
                Cad1 = Cad1 & Unidades(num1 Mod 10, 0)
            End If
        End If
    End If
    Decenas = Cad1
End Function
Function Cientos(num2)
Dim num3 As Variant
    num3 = num2 \ 100
    Select Case num3
        Case 1
                If num2 = 100 Then
                    cad2 = "CIEN "
                Else
                    cad2 = "CIENTO "
                End If
        Case 5
                cad2 = "QUINIENTOS "
        Case 7
                cad2 = "SETECIENTOS "
        Case 9
                cad2 = "NOVECIENTOS "
        Case Else
                cad2 = Unidades(num3, 0) & "CIENTOS "
    End Select
    num2 = num2 Mod 100
    If num2 > 0 Then
        If num2 < 10 Then
            cad2 = cad2 & Unidades(num2, num2)
        Else
            cad2 = cad2 & Decenas(num2)
        End If
    End If
    Cientos = cad2
End Function
Function Miles(num4)
Dim cad3 As Variant
    If (num4 >= 100) Then
        cad3 = Cientos(num4)
    Else
        If (num4 >= 10) Then
            cad3 = Decenas(num4)
        Else
            cad3 = Unidades(num4, 0)
        End If
    End If
    cad3 = cad3 & " MIL "
    Miles = cad3
End Function
Function Millones(cant)
' Dim ter As Variant
    If cant = 1 Then
        ter = " "
    Else
        ter = "ES "
    End If
    If (cant >= 1000) Then
        cantl = cantl & Miles(cant \ 1000)
        cant = cant Mod 1000
    End If
    If cant > 0 Then
        If cant >= 100 Then
            cantl = cantl & Cientos(cant)
        Else
            If cant >= 10 Then
                cantl = cantl & Decenas(cant)
            Else
                cantl = cantl & Unidades(cant, 0)
            End If
        End If
    End If
    Millones = cantl & " MILLON" & ter
End Function
Function decimales(numero As Single) As Integer
  decimales = numero - Application.Round(numero, 2)
End Function
Function LETRAS(cantm As Variant) As String
  Dim cants1 As String, num1 As Variant, num2 As Variant
  Dim num13 As Variant
  Dim cents As Variant
  num1 = cantm \ 1000000
  num2 = cantm - (num1 * 1000000)
  num13 = cantm
  cents = (num2 * 100) Mod 100
    If cents = 0 Then
        cents1 = "00"
    Else
      cents1 = Format(cents)
    End If
    cantm = cantm - (cents / 100)
    If cantm >= 1000000 Then
        cantlm = Millones(cantm \ 1000000)
        cantm = cantm Mod 1000000
    End If
    If cantm > 0 Then
        If cantm >= 1000 Then
            cantlm = cantlm & Miles(cantm \ 1000)
        cantm = cantm Mod 1000
        End If
    End If
    If cantm > 0 Then
        If cantm >= 100 Then
            cantlm = cantlm & Cientos(cantm)
        Else
            If cantm >= 10 Then
                cantlm = cantlm & Decenas(cantm)
            Else
                cantlm = cantlm & Unidades(cantm, 1)
            End If
        End If
    End If
    If num13 < 2 Then
       If num13 < 1 Then
         LETRAS = " CERO PESOS " & cents1 & "/100 M.N."
       Else
         LETRAS = cantlm & " PESO " & cents1 & "/100 M.N."
       End If
    Else
       If Int(num13 / 1000000) * 1000000 = num13 Then
         LETRAS = cantlm & " DE PESOS " & cents1 & "/100 M.N."
       Else
         LETRAS = cantlm & " PESOS " & cents1 & "/100 M.N."
       End If
    End If
End Function



y aqui la formula :

<SCRIPT language=JavaScript src="http://www.interq.or.jp/sun/puremis/colo/popup.js"></SCRIPT><CENTER><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 align=center><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid" bgColor=#0c266b colSpan=25><TABLE width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left><FONT color=white>Microsoft Excel - formato de letras.xls</FONT></TD><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 9pt; COLOR: #ffffff; FONT-FAMILY: caption" align=right>___Running: 11.0 : OS = Windows XP </FONT></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; HEIGHT: 25px" bgColor=#d4d0c8 colSpan=25><TABLE width="100%" align=center border=0 VALIGN="MIDDLE"><TBODY><TR><TD style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: caption">(<U>F</U>)ile (<U>E</U>)dit (<U>V</U>)iew (<U>I</U>)nsert (<U>O</U>)ptions (<U>T</U>)ools (<U>D</U>)ata (<U>W</U>)indow (<U>H</U>)elp (<U>A</U>)bout</TD><TD vAlign=center align=right><FORM name=formCb755237><INPUT onclick='window.clipboardData.setData("Text",document.formFb078704.sltNb935705.value);' type=button value="Copy Formula" name=btCb873980></FORM></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid" bgColor=white colSpan=25><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><FORM name=formFb078704><TD style="WIDTH: 60px" align=middle bgColor=white><SELECT onchange="document.formFb078704.txbFb426622.value = document.formFb078704.sltNb935705.value" name=sltNb935705><OPTION value='="(" & LETRAS(U12) & ")"' selected>C14</OPTION></SELECT></TD><TD align=right width="3%" bgColor=#d4d0c8>*=*</TD><TD align=left bgColor=white><INPUT size=80 value='="(" & LETRAS(U12) & ")"' name=txbFb426622></TD></FORM></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%">
</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>B</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>C</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>D</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>E</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>F</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>G</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>H</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>I</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>J</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>K</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>L</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>M</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>N</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>O</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>P</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>Q</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>R</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>S</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>T</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>U</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>V</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>W</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>X</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle><CENTER>Y</CENTER></TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>8</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>9</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>10</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 9pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: left"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>11</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>12</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; TEXT-ALIGN: center" colSpan=4>$3,399.15</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>13</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>14</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-WEIGHT: bold; FONT-SIZE: 9pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #000000 1.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffff99; TEXT-ALIGN: left" colSpan=20>(TRES MIL TRESCIENTOS NOVENTA Y NUEVE PESOS 15/100 M.N.)</FONT></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>15</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>16</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>17</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-TOP: #000000 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; FONT-FAMILY: menu; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #d4d0c8" align=middle width="2%"><CENTER>18</CENTER></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; BORDER-LEFT: #000000 0.5pt solid; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE: 10pt; VERTICAL-ALIGN: bottom; COLOR: #000000; BORDER-BOTTOM: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff; TEXT-ALIGN: right"> </TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #d4d0c8 0.5pt solid; FONT-SIZE


----------



## pepesoto (Aug 5, 2005)

Ok. Gracias!!


----------



## aaguioli (Sep 18, 2006)

*Consulta  respecto de este tema - NUMEROS A LETRAS*

Utilicé esta función para un archivo de excel que utilizarán mis compañeros de trabajo, en mi computadora funciona perfectamente pero cuando otros usuarios intentan utilizarlo manda un error a ésta parte del código (donde dice CENTS):

Function LETRAS(cantm As Variant) As String
Dim cants1 As String, num1 As Variant, num2 As Variant
Dim num13 As Variant
Dim cents As Variant
num1 = cantm \ 1000000
num2 = cantm - (num1 * 1000000)
num13 = cantm
cents = (num2 * 100) Mod 100 -- -- - - - - - - - EN "CENTS". ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
If cents = 0 Then
cents1 = "00"
Else


Que sucede?


Muchas gracias,


----------

